# The Crew Xbox 360



## cooter k (Oct 24, 2012)

Anyone on here playing The Crew on Xbox 360?
Looking for players to join a crew & get some achievements.


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

ive got it don't really rate it


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I have this on ps4 and also really don't rate it at all. For me the concept is good but the story really doesn't flow for me. You do a few challenges and suddenly your stuck with a task your car cannot possibly win at and you have to do some BS skills tasks to upgrade. I have to say Driver San Francisco on PS3 was miles better.


----------



## cooter k (Oct 24, 2012)

Defo not the greatest driving game ever made, but will stick at it as I was dumb enough to get the season pass :-(


----------

